# Camping Near Burlington, Vt



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so we're headed to Acadia in late June and were thinking about hitting Burlington for the 4th of July. Campground reccomendations anyone?????


----------



## RabbitTwo (Feb 25, 2012)

agree with author good!


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so we're headed to Acadia in late June and were thinking about hitting Burlington for the 4th of July. Campground reccomendations anyone?????


I live just outside of Burlington, VT. There are a couple of campgrounds very close. I haven't stayed at them in many years because they are just so close but there is Lone Pine and Mallet's Bay. Also nearby and very nice with wonderful views of the lake and very quiet is Champlain Adult Campground. This is an adults only as in no kids allowed campground. Most of the campers are seasonals but we loved our visit there last year. We plan to go again. None of these campgrounds should have been impacted by Hurricane Irene. We are still waiting to hear if the place we spend Memorial Day weekend will be able to reopen by then. Hope this helps.


----------

